# Две грыжи поясничного отдела



## Hadi (26 Окт 2015)

Здравствуйте. Сходила вчера на МРТ и конечно напугана результатом этого обследования. В прошлом году прихватило спину и отдавало в ногу, но я ничем не лечилась. Если только не мазями, через неделю все прошло. Но скованность не проходила, летом ничего не болело. И с началом осени опять болит поясница, особенно по утрам. При ходьбе ничего не болит. Помогите разобраться с диагнозом. Чем мне все это грозит?Хотелось бы ещё родить одного ребёнка.Смущает особенно слова отек мозга и воспалительные изменения. Мр-картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично крестцового отдела позвоночника, осложнённых протрузиями межпозвонковых дисков L2-4 и грыжами l4-s1 со стенозом позвоночного канала,сопровождающихся реактивными воспалительными изменениями в телах позвонков l5-s1 в виде отека костного мозга(modic тип 1), спондилоартроза l3--s1, узлов Шморля th12-l2 и с образного левостороннего сколиоза.Грыжи задне медианные, сагиттальный размер 0,5


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Окт 2015)

Более подробно опишите жалобы, результаты посещения невролога. проведённое лечение. Покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## Hadi (26 Окт 2015)

К неврологу пока ещё не попала. Снимки должны мне отправить на емайл, но пока не получила.Боли обычно по утрам, если немного похожу все проходит. Но дискомфорт когда наклоняюсь,или после долгого сидения.Но ходить могу долго. На эллипсоиде по 5 км в день. Насчёт лечения я ничем не лечилась вообще, только местно мазями Фастум-гель и Жабий Камень

Так же боли бывают, когда кашляю, резкие боли



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Более подробно опишите жалобы, результаты посещения невролога. проведённое лечение. Покажите снимки МРТ.


Пока это все что могу сказать. На приём только в среду


----------



## La murr (26 Окт 2015)

*Hadi*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

